# Taking a puppy outside



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

Just taken my 8 week old puppy Bailey to the vet for his first jab and was told I shouldn't be taking outside even to the GARDEN until he is fully vacinated and had both jabs!!!!

Has anyone ever heard this before? My garden has no access from the back, has never had other dogs there, foxes don't get in there and we do not have cats so I have decided this is overkill on the protection of a puppy and have ignored the advice. Bailey loves to run and play on the grass and sleep in the sun and is never left unattended.

Am I bad??????


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

My vet advised me to restrict his use of the garden if possible eg to the area closest to the house, but we do have foxes living next door who are often in our garden. Fortunately we have a large patio then steps to the rest of the garden and when Dylan was little he didn't attempt to go down the steps so that worked fine for us. Also, the breeder had given the first vaccination so I didn't have to wait for long. But I agree with you that it's overkill - I guess the vets just want to cover their butts. I wouldn't worry as long as you're with him and keeping an eye out for any neighbourhood cats' poo that may have been deposited.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had Delta and Echo out at 8 weeks, we had them in and about other dogs aswell because we had them at class and all the dogs are vaccinated. 

you garden is not a problem, have fun with him in the garden.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You see pictures of pups outside from breeders !!! You go stir crazy when they are little without being able to go for a walk without not being able to go out. Id make the most of puppy training while its nice and have the door open most of the time x


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Our breeder gave Bella her first shots. The vet said that we could take her in our back yard (garden?!) because it's totally enclosed and no other animal (aside from the bunnies) had been back there in over a year, so any diseases would have died already. We just couldn't go for walks outside the backyard. You should be alright!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our 8 week old Cockapoo, Beau, had her first jabs today and we were told she can go in our garden and as this is an important time to be socialising puppies we can take her out as long as she is not put on the ground or mixing with dogs that we do not know in case they haven't had their jabs.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My vet was more than happy for Betty to be out in the garden and the vet nurse who has dogs of her own said it wouldn't be really much of an issue to take Betty out virtually straight after her jabs - which I didn't feel comfortable doing - but it did reassure me that putting her down on the floor to go to the toilet etc. wasn't an issue if I had carried her out and about to socialise her.

I found the best thing was to read up on the things they can catch so you understand what they are and how they can contract them and then do what you feel happy with. I was fairly relaxed with Betty and she was fine!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> Our 8 week old Cockapoo, Beau, had her first jabs today and we were told she can go in our garden and as this is an important time to be socialising puppies we can take her out as long as she is not put on the ground or mixing with dogs that we do not know in case they haven't had their jabs.


It just shows you how vets differ with their advice... have we seen Beau or have i forgot (sorry) x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi 

No you haven't seen Beau yet but will get my daughter to upload some photos of her. x


----------



## kingjonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

My pennies worth...

They can go outside in your garden. The only thing I'd say is keep an eye on them as they usually try to eat everything. Make sure no slugs etc...

One of the main reasons your puppy should mix with other dogs is because they may have recently had their booster. Which means they’re carrying the decease\bugs for a period of time that the puppy isn’t yet immunised against?

In general, another dog that has had its booster a few months previous (not sure of exact time period) isn't any threat to your puppy.

Oh yeah and some of the things they can catch is more of a risk depending on where you live, e.g. in the UK different regions have different risks.

Rich


----------

